# Nass, Stone Rd - 8/20/09 AM



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2009)

Got out for a pretty good solo ride today.  I got started right around 9am from the dirt jumps lot, went across the street to the climbs, which I didn't make.  Once I got to the blue trail I turned right to go down the rocky trail back to stone, where I crossed and headed towards the newish hessian stuff.  I'd been on the first section before, but never on the lower part, so I wasn't sure what to expect.  The first section went quicker than I remembered and the second section was way longer than I was expecting.  It took me an hour or so to ride both sections, but that was mostly because I'm a wuss and walked a bunch of stuff.  I might be able to roll it a little quicker now that I've been in there once, but a lot of it is above my skillz.  There's quite a few mandatory stunts with no go arounds, so you either hit them or walk.  But there's some good riding in there none the less.  After I got out of there I went down Stone towards the bus turn around and crossed once again to do more of Stone east.  I did our standard loop, skipping the lowest section and the hobo cave trail.  

All in all a good ride, glad I was able to make it out.  My route was about 7.2 miles and it took me 2:20.  I didn't see a single other person in the woods, but I did see a deer running off at one point.

Here's a few pics I took:

Drop in the 1st section, the lead in:






The exit:




The landing is really steep and leads to a sharp right turn at the bottom.

Log ride in the lower section:




It's hard to see in this picture, but there's an offshoot to the right just behind that tree.  If you go straight the exit looks interesting to say the least.

I should have taken more pictures, but I didn't like having to take my pack off to get my phone out every time.  I need to start carrying my regular camera more.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2009)

I found the hidden bike in the first and last pic, but the middle pic has me stumped.

Where is this Hessian trail I hear about? Instead of crossing Stone to go up to the Kitchen Bypass do you make your way up Stone back towards the cars and its the newer ST entrance on the left?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I found the hidden bike in the first and last pic, but the middle pic has me stumped.



Keep looking, it's in there...



o3jeff said:


> Where is this Hessian trail I hear about? Instead of crossing Stone to go up to the Kitchen Bypass do you make your way up Stone back towards the cars and its the newer ST entrance on the left?



You head in like you're going to the kitchen by-pass, but you need to turn right at one point.  If you ever go riding with me again I'll show you.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Keep looking, it's in there...
> 
> 
> 
> You head in like you're going to the kitchen by-pass, but you need to turn right at one point.  If you ever go riding with me again I'll show you.



I am thinking of maybe making a return to mountain biking bright and early(7am) Saturday.


----------



## rueler (Aug 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I am thinking of maybe making a return to mountain biking bright and early(7am) Saturday.



you can meet me and a few others at Stone at 8:30 am if you want!!! The Hessian will be one of the first things we hit...but, we won't be doing all of the lower Hessian as Brian did today. We will be cutting some out due to wetness...How gooey was it after "Elton John" (pine log ride you have pictured) Brian?? IT's an area that doesn't dry very well. We have an alternate route that cuts the goo area out and gets us to the nice flowy ending section. Check the Crankfire forum to see the proposed loop. I will be throwing in trails from the soccer field network too. I'm pretty sure you guys haven't ridden that stuff much, if at all...you'll like it over there. I'll buy your first beer too!

It appears to be a mixed group. Everyone is welcome. It won't be a hammerfest!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2009)

It was pretty wet in the lower parts of the trail.  Some spots had some armoring, and others could use it.  Like you said, it doesn't look like it ever dries out in there.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2009)

rueler said:


> you can meet me and a few others at Stone at 8:30 am if you want!!! The Hessian will be one of the first things we hit...but, we won't be doing all of the lower Hessian as Brian did today. We will be cutting some out due to wetness...How gooey was it after "Elton John" (pine log ride you have pictured) Brian?? IT's an area that doesn't dry very well. We have an alternate route that cuts the goo area out and gets us to the nice flowy ending section. Check the Crankfire forum to see the proposed loop. I will be throwing in trails from the soccer field network too. I'm pretty sure you guys haven't ridden that stuff much, if at all...you'll like it over there. I'll buy your first beer too!
> 
> It appears to be a mixed group. Everyone is welcome. It won't be a hammerfest!



I was going to try to make this ride, but I don't know if I'll be able to pull it off.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2009)

rueler said:


> you can meet me and a few others at Stone at 8:30 am if you want!!! The Hessian will be one of the first things we hit...but, we won't be doing all of the lower Hessian as Brian did today. We will be cutting some out due to wetness...How gooey was it after "Elton John" (pine log ride you have pictured) Brian?? IT's an area that doesn't dry very well. We have an alternate route that cuts the goo area out and gets us to the nice flowy ending section. Check the Crankfire forum to see the proposed loop. I will be throwing in trails from the soccer field network too. I'm pretty sure you guys haven't ridden that stuff much, if at all...you'll like it over there. I'll buy your first beer too!
> 
> It appears to be a mixed group. Everyone is welcome. It won't be a hammerfest!



I need to be leaving the lot by 10 which is why I am going to try and get an early start. Maybe I will swing by the lot at 8:30 depending how my legs are doing(I think I have one ride in about 4-5 weeks)


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I need to be leaving the lot by 10 which is why I am going to try and get an early start. Maybe I will swing by the lot at 8:30 depending how my legs are doing(I think I have one ride in about 4-5 weeks)



Jeff
I am going to get an early afternoon ride in tommorrow between 3 & 4. Location TBD and Trev may be riding too. Shoot me a pm if your intrested


----------

